# Puppy car travel



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I know weve touched on this subject before but im confused there are so many different options out there ie: pet carriers ,harness's,etc

Some are really expensive so i want to make the correct choice first time.

I have a Mercedes A class,so it dos'nt have the biggest boot in the world,im interested in the Maelson soft crate as it will attch tothe car for travel but you can also use as a crate while on hoilday etc.

However have measured and it wont fit in my car ,however it will fit in hubbies car (range rover) and thats the one we use when we go on holiday.

So what do i get for my car?? The puppy will be too small for a harness so do i just get a pet carrier till its older?? what age can they use a harness??

What size pet carrier do i need?

Sorry for being thick but the bills are mounting up already so want to get it right first time.
Thanks


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I first used a harness in the car when they were 14 wks, It was a multi purpose harness, ie for walks and cars, and a separate lead with a seat belt clip one end and a multi purpose clip the other.
Purchased from Amazon, much cheaper than a lot of other places.
Now they are bigger they are usually in the boot but still with harnesses and clips on.
Probably the sooner the better if you want to go in the car regularly so they get used to it


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We bought an Ancol harness as someone on here did a thread about how good they are and easy to use. We are also lucky to have a great local petshop who loaned us the small one which although perfect for Beau now wouldn't have lasted very long until they got a medium one in for us. She has been wearing one for a few weeks now and can be used for walking too. It has a strap which clips into the seatbelt clip and is also padded so doesn't rub on her front.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I have one of the Clix car harness's that goes over Poppy's head and clips either side, then plugs into the middle seat beat on the back seat. We have used it from first bringing her home and she happily travels in-between the kids car seats - just lies down on a blanket. Have had to do one emergency stop, and she just ended up in the footwell a bit confused!

Would recommend, and was reasonable at about £12.

http://www.canineconcepts.co.uk/item...harness---dogs


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Forgot to say that we got the extra small one and used it from first bringing her home. It has been fantastic and still fits her now (just). Will probably have to get the next size soon.


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

hi, Maisie wears a harness for her walks anyway so we've just bought the following from amazon. it clips to her normal harness and then into the seatbelt faster -cheaper than buying a whole new car harness everytime she grows 
PetGear by Happy Pet Dog Seat Belt


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool thanks guys my minds made up i think a harness is the way to go ,will get soft crate for husbands car for when we go on longer trips,thanks again x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Just been on shopping spree,Ancol dog harness brought,gentle leader brought,flexi lead brought,soft dog grooming brush brought,treat bag brought !!!! 
lOVE TO SHOP!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done Donna! I shall be having another spree next week sometime I think!! xx


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Just been on shopping spree,Ancol dog harness brought,gentle leader brought,flexi lead brought,soft dog grooming brush brought,treat bag brought !!!!
> lOVE TO SHOP!


Hi Donna, where did you get all your bits from? Was it online?
Cris


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Cris said:


> Hi Donna, where did you get all your bits from? Was it online?
> Cris


Hi Cris ,no i was in downtown and they have a pet department so brought them there,you can get them all online loads of stockists sell them.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Hi Cris ,no i was in downtown and they have a pet department so brought them there,you can get them all online loads of stockists sell them.


Hey Donna
Should have let me know you were at downtown shopping thats where I work maybe could have got you a discount!!! Jeannette (Alfie's new mum)


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks have just seen you live in Claypole,we live in Elton so not that far away from each other .


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Thanks have just seen you live in Claypole,we live in Elton so not that far away from each other .


Elton or Elston cause I'm not sure I know where Elton is?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Thanks have just seen you live in Claypole,we live in Elton so not that far away from each other .


Oh yes I know it on the A52 between Grantham and Bottesford yes not far from claypole at all!


----------

